
The Air Force Gives Up Its Plan to Retire the A-10 - protomyth
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/news/a18985/a-10-warthog-retirement-plans-stalled/
======
pasbesoin
The article linked to in this article is longer and more informative as to the
A10 and its history.

[http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/a18236/why-
the-a-10...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/a18236/why-
the-a-10-warthog-is-such-a-badass-plane/)

The A10 is an interesting case of "the right tool for the job" versus "high
tech"/big dollars. Note also that, per the above article, the deal that first
secured the A10 also secured the existence of the F16.

------
claystu
Retiring the A-10 probably has more to do with trying to find a reason for the
F35 than any real issues with the A-10's performance, which is disturbing
given the real concerns being raised about the F35's capabilities.

------
namlem
Good. It's too cost effective to retire. Any replacement is bound to be
wasteful and inefficient in comparison.

